# getting a corn snake



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I am going to get a baby corn snake, and I have a few questions. I will be putting it in a 10 gallon with a screen lid.

First, what is the best substrate for them? I see Aspen bedding being used the most but I would like to use something darker such as coconut fiber. Is this ok for it?

Second, I am going to get an under the tank heater but what about light? Should I get a small heat lamp for light?

Third, do I need humidity and thermometer gauges for the tank? And what kind of humidity should I keep it at?

Thanks.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

My corn snakes are doing great on coconut husks, you buy it in a brick and add water and it expands. i get it at a hydroponic store and its super cheap i get the largest brick size and expands to fill a rumbermaid tote and it only costs 12 dollars (canadian). they're are smaller sizes there to and they are cheaper.

as for heat i use either heat cables or heat lamps. i have had the worst luck with heat pads, they rarely last 2 weeks. but i know people that use and love them so i dont know.

they dont need any extra light like UVB or anything, if you plant live plants they will. most of my snakes have lights over them even if they are not in a planted tank just so i can see them better









all my reptiles are in a room and i just have a thermometer and humidity gauge on the wall. for a corn you really dont have to worry about humidity all that much unless you live in a desert. just give the tank a good mist about twice a week and it should be good.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dark FrOsT said:


> My corn snakes are doing great on coconut husks, you buy it in a brick and add water and it expands. i get it at a hydroponic store and its super cheap i get the largest brick size and expands to fill a rumbermaid tote and it only costs 12 dollars (canadian). they're are smaller sizes there to and they are cheaper.
> 
> as for heat i use either heat cables or heat lamps. i have had the worst luck with heat pads, they rarely last 2 weeks. but i know people that use and love them so i dont know.
> 
> ...


Ya another reason i prefer heat lights over heat pads is that they light the entire tank while a heat pad doesnt. You can also shut off the heat light at night and then back on in the morning if you wanted to or just get like a red light for at night. its also much easier to see if a light is working then a pad as you can tell from across the room. it may however be more expensive to replace bulbs though then a heat pad as they will run a long time.


----------

